# Guess we have sharia law crimes now US soil



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Police launch investigation after Korans found in toilet at Texas college | Fox News


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, someone needed toilet paper, found out it wasn't even good enough for that and said, piss on it. LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems a proper place for the Koran.........the toilet.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

My main #1 problem with Muslims is that according to the last figures I saw between 15-20% are the crazy, kill the infidels, create an Islamic state type. The rest just do their 5 prayers, observe their holidays and laws, and live quiet lives. Where the hell are they!! Why aren't they standing up and screaming from the rafters, denouncing these psychos? It's like late 30s Germany. The ppl believe the propaganda and jump in head first. Where's the opposition? The "good" Muslims should show the monsters they are breaking the laws of their own religion. If they would have the courage to stand up and speak, I would have a small amount of respect for Muslims. The good ones. But by doing nothing, they send the quiet msg of agreement. And don't tell me they don't have the courage. If the others can make themselves human bombs, then the vast majority can at least SPEAK OUT AGAINST IT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

CamoDude9 said:


> My main #1 problem with Muslims is that according to the last figures I saw between 15-20% are the crazy, kill the infidels, create an Islamic state type. The rest just do their 5 prayers, observe their holidays and laws, and live quiet lives. Where the hell are they!! Why aren't they standing up and screaming from the rafters, denouncing these psychos? It's like late 30s Germany. The ppl believe the propaganda and jump in head first. Where's the opposition? The "good" Muslims should show the monsters they are breaking the laws of their own religion. If they would have the courage to stand up and speak, I would have a small amount of respect for Muslims. The good ones. But by doing nothing, they send the quiet msg of agreement. And don't tell me they don't have the courage. If the others can make themselves human bombs, then the vast majority can at least SPEAK OUT AGAINST IT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has been suggested that there are no "Good" muslims. Those that don't take up arms and blow themselves up are simply aiding and abetting. They are complicit and silently contribute.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> It has been suggested that there are no "Good" muslims. Those that don't take up arms and blow themselves up are simply aiding and abetting. They are complicit and silently contribute.


Sounds good to me. If they weren't complicit then they would speak up IMO. My post mainly originated from a town hall meeting where a woman in the US stood up in a bee keeper outfit and wanted understanding and the crowd took her to task for the same reasons I listed. Yesterday we let loose the biggest blast since the A bomb on Japan. I say ramp it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> It has been suggested that there are no "Good" muslims. Those that don't take up arms and blow themselves up are simply aiding and abetting. They are complicit and silently contribute.


Nailed it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought you may be talking about this.

Man Trying To Impose Sharia Law In Cedar-Riverside « WCCO | CBS Minnesota


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Chipper said:


> I thought you may be talking about this.
> 
> Man Trying To Impose Sharia Law In Cedar-Riverside « WCCO | CBS Minnesota


LMAO. In Minnesota huh? That's just nucking futs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh damn a "hate crime" if you flush a Koran but burning Bibles, crosses, smashing Nativeity Scenes and burning the American flag is perfectly okay.

Its like we live in some self loathing dystopian society - oh wait we do.

This stuff makes me want to shoot myself in the head, that is how pathethic America has dipped

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Oh damn a "hate crime" if you flush a Koran but burning Bibles, crosses, smashing Nativeity Scenes and burning the American flag is perfectly okay.
> 
> Its like we live in some self loathing dystopian society - oh wait we do.
> 
> ...


Someone, somewhere, went backasswards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

CamoDude9 said:


> My main #1 problem with Muslims is that according to the last figures I saw between 15-20% are the crazy, kill the infidels, create an Islamic state type. The rest just do their 5 prayers, observe their holidays and laws, and live quiet lives. Where the hell are they!! Why aren't they standing up and screaming from the rafters, denouncing these psychos? It's like late 30s Germany. The ppl believe the propaganda and jump in head first. Where's the opposition? The "good" Muslims should show the monsters they are breaking the laws of their own religion. If they would have the courage to stand up and speak, I would have a small amount of respect for Muslims. The good ones. But by doing nothing, they send the quiet msg of agreement. And don't tell me they don't have the courage. If the others can make themselves human bombs, then the vast majority can at least SPEAK OUT AGAINST IT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never forget that the supposed peaceful Muslims who are observing their law, follow a book that commands the destruction of the infidel (that's you). If they are indeed faithful followers, they support the actions of the murderers. Do not be deceived, they are infiltrating this Nation under the guise of a peaceful existence for a reason.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

No laws were violated, unless somebody makes those laws up, out of thin air.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

CamoDude9 said:


> My main #1 problem with Muslims is that according to the last figures I saw between 15-20% are the crazy, kill the infidels, create an Islamic state type. The rest just do their 5 prayers, observe their holidays and laws, and live quiet lives. Where the hell are they!! Why aren't they standing up and screaming from the rafters, denouncing these psychos? It's like late 30s Germany. The ppl believe the propaganda and jump in head first. Where's the opposition? The "good" Muslims should show the monsters they are breaking the laws of their own religion. If they would have the courage to stand up and speak, I would have a small amount of respect for Muslims. The good ones. But by doing nothing, they send the quiet msg of agreement. And don't tell me they don't have the courage. If the others can make themselves human bombs, then the vast majority can at least SPEAK OUT AGAINST IT.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There aren't any "Good Muslims", they all work hand in glove towards a Sharia America & World. Personally,I don't think that anyone can be"good", and be a Muslim. Some are more evil than others, but none of them are good.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Assholes like him are sprouting up anywhere there is a muzslime presence, 

wait when their population grows so will their demand for sharia.

At a point they will demand that we will have to abide by it also, F*K them and allahole.

They and their perverse religion need to be gone, eradicated from this country.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Instead of saying "good" Muslims, which I don't really believe are out there, I should have said "quiet" ones or "insignificant". But as some have said, and I totally agree, the situation seems hopeless. The day will come when we find ourselves in a great war with these scum. I have read parts of the Koran. And, yes, it says to kill the infidels. Well, I'm a proud infidel and Christian and the sooner we end this chapter the better. Even if it takes another Crusade. It's a cancer, and the malignant tumor is growing and growing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Crusaders should have cut it all out fourteen hundred years ago.

When the pol's french and Spaniards drove them out of Europe they should have kept on going.

Radical surgery was needed then and it is needed now.

The bastards are like roaches they scurry of when exposed, we need to use a real big roach killer.


----------

